# Anyone move to canada without ever visiting?



## irish_eyes (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi just wondering if any of you in canada moved there without ever doing a recci trip or holiday? Although I have been there twice it was a long time ago and because of the cost involved I'd like to hear from those of you that just got on with research and how you found it?


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

irish_eyes said:


> Hi just wondering if any of you in canada moved there without ever doing a recci trip or holiday? Although I have been there twice it was a long time ago and because of the cost involved I'd like to hear from those of you that just got on with research and how you found it?


Yes we moved here without doing a recci. However we did spend a week over here house hunting last year, but that's all we did. Still I've always been quite impulsive and it has worked for us so far. Six months now and feel like I've been here all my life, it was the best move I ever made.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We visited Vancouver and Vancouver Island in the summer of 2008. That was a real holiday, we were only vaguely thinking of moving to Canada because we were also in the running for a move to the USA, intra company transfert).
A year later, we decided to immigrate to Canada, and we started researching where we would like to live. By April 2010 we had decided it would be the Toronto area, so we did a recci. And thanks to the famous volcano eruption, we stayed in the GTA for 3 weeks instead of the planned 2.
By the summer of 2010 we had our visa. And on August 27th, we landed here.


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia (Jul 27, 2009)

My family and I emigrated in 2006, having only spent a week in Nova Scotia to check it out the year before. We love Canada and tried emigrating back in the 1980's, but didn't get enough points to get through immigration. We plan to move to Kelowna, BC once we've sold our home. Our daughters were 17 & 19 when we moved and they hadn't been to this part of Canada - they love it and are already in Vancouver.
The good thing about Canada is that it's huge and there are so many provinces to choose from. The reason for us moving to BC is that the weather isn't quite so cold and the Okanagan is the area we want to move to because of their lovely dry summers!


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, I moved lock stock and suitcases to GTA in the 70s without ever seeing the country - and that was waaaay pre the internet... so there was more of a pioneer feel to things back then. I used to think about the war brides - met a few - who married Canadians and then made the huge step of sailing for a week or more to post war Canada, some having to stay in homes of virtual strangers (new inlaws) and adapt to life without all the comforts of a fast jet back to UK, cheap phone calls, skype etc. It was a very lonely start for most of them.
As for me - I was 19, ready for an adventure, and fed up with life in UK.... I just made sure I always had 400$ set aside if I ever needed to get back - and aside from a 'catch up' holiday every 3-4 years, I never did need that emerg.flight.
BTW... Ive now been in 2 other countries as resident too - Finland and Greece!


----------



## gpeperat (Feb 20, 2012)

I moved here on a work visa first and then applied for PR. I fell in live with British Columbia right away though. Canada is a very varied country so I am pretty sure you'll find a province of your taste, even without visiting Canada first.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

I moved to Vancouver in 2010 on a working visa and had never been to Canada before. Just up and went. Spent 18 months there and absolutely loved it! I really regret coming home, definitely considering going back there too, might do a year in the US first then set up back in Canada


----------

